
Facebook Doesn't Adhere to Its Stated 'Principles' - aj
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/05/facebook-doesnt-adhere-to-its-stated-principles/57174/
======
GiraffeNecktie
I wonder if this could be the basis for a class action suit.

